# can I use a tcd240040 img on tcd540040?



## cybergal24 (Dec 2, 2004)

I recently purcashed a newer tivo series 2 but its model is tcd540040.
I am giving my sister in law an old tivo I purchased last year, and although its a series 2 its model no. is tcd240040.

I would like to transfer all the shows I had on the older tcd240040 and put them on the tcd540040 and I also am planning on upgrading the hd.

I just backed up both drives. It seems the newer one has some new features that the older series 2 may not have, but I want to know if I can use the old image on the newer one? can anyone tell me? thanks


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

cybergal24 said:


> I recently purcashed a newer tivo series 2 but its model is tcd540040.
> I am giving my sister in law an old tivo I purchased last year, and although its a series 2 its model no. is tcd240040.
> 
> I would like to transfer all the shows I had on the older tcd240040 and put them on the tcd540040 and I also am planning on upgrading the hd.
> ...


Nope. Can't do that. The software is different for the two different models.

Suggestion: keep the 240 and give away the 540. The 540 model is a "cost reduced" version of the older series 2 hardware and is inferior in several ways (slower networking, for example).


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

No, the two boards are different. You must use different images.

If both TiVos are active and on the same account, you should be able to use MRV to move shows from one to the other thru your home network.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2018.htm?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

BTW, both have the same software features.


----------

